# So our adoption journey has begun...



## mum2liam

Hi all,
Just wanted to journal our journey, along with you all.
We have had our initial first phonecall, and first meeting with our SW and she was more than happy to put us to the next stage. 
We have 4 boys together, our youngest is 3. 
My husband has an elder son and daughter from first marriage, who are a huge part of our life, although they 18 and 20 now.
We are hopeful to adopt a girl.
My boys are so precious to me in every way, my hubbie got the big V a month after our youngest was born.
We had talked about adoption on and off for years, so we feel the time is right.
Im exited but very nervous as its going to be a long journey, but im hoping for the end of it to finally seal our family xx


----------



## MKaykes

That sounds exciting! How do the boys all feel about a new sibling coming in? Have you talked much about it with them or waiting until you are further along in the process? Are you doing a private infant adoption?

Good luck! Excited to follow along. We are still TTC, but I have a feeling we will be starting the adoption journey in the next 6 months. I'm ready, but DH wants to continue with fertility treatment for a bit longer.


----------



## mum2liam

Its pretty exiting, but in regards to telling the boys, we have mentioned it a little, but i really dont want to ge their hopes up, because they are so young still.
We have told our parents and they are pretty exited about it too, so that feels like a bit of a relief, so we know we have their full support.
I guess its all down to the Social workers now, lol
We are hopeful though!
I hope your FT goes well, these things semm like such a long process, but always worth it in the end xx


----------



## Axl2

Hey that's exciting!! My husband and I will be going for our one year update in April. Our profile hasn't been shown yet but hopeful next year we will get the call! It is a hard journey for sure but worth it. Best of luck to you!!


----------

